

Uptake of native Linux ZFS port hampered by license conflict - javanix
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/06/uptake-of-native-linux-zfs-port-hampered-by-license-conflict.ars

======
nailer
Old news. This - and all the work Reiser did with Btrees - is why we have
Btrfs.

~~~
javanix
Well, considering it was posted yesterday I'd hardly call it "old news".

Personally I'd be very interested in comparing ZFS and Btrfs without jumping
through a bunch of hoops to do so.

~~~
nailer
People knew ZFS's license was GPL incompatible five years ago.

